# My Car Is Ready, D1 Installed



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Received an email from the shop owner a few hours ago. The Procharger has been installed and my car was Street & Dyno tuned. He told me my car is making slightly higher then 500 RWTQ & 500 RWHP on their Mustang Loaded Chassis Dyno. They gave it a very mild tune and they could probably coax 30+ more HP out of it but I have an A/4 trans and they did not want to stress it out. I will pick it up Thursday afternoon around 1 PM. 

JOHN


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Congrats and welcome to the F.I. family! 

So from your previous numbers (393/429) you've gained 107/71 at 7 psi of boost. I guess that's good for Mustang dyno numbers. I'd like to see what they are on a DynoJet. Post the dyno sheet when you get a chance.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Congratulations, the F.I club is an elite club. Nice numbers!


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Congrats and welcome to the F.I. family!
> 
> So from your previous numbers (393/429) you've gained 107/71 at 7 psi of boost. I guess that's good for Mustang dyno numbers. I'd like to see what they are on a DynoJet. Post the dyno sheet when you get a chance.


Thanks for the welcome to the F.I. Family. I will pick up my car today around 12 noon or so. I actually thought that the numbers seemed a little low to me but the shop owner explained to me that these are corrected numbers and when he enters data in to the computer prior to a dyno run he will log in a GTO as a 4250 LB car including driver. I was never a fan of corrected numbers. I just want to know what my car made that day in those conditions. 

My 393/429 numbers were non corrected. The corrected numbers were 
368/401 in 2007. So I actually gained aprox 132 RWHP and 100 RWTQ. I will post both corrected and non corrected numbers when I get my sheets. This dyno is very stingy. Last year at their anual Dyno Day they were able to compare a few cars that were on a Dyno Jet and then went on the Mustang Dyno. One Super charged LS2 GTO with heads made 615 Hp on a Dyno Jet two days earlier made 510 on their Mustang. 

Will try to post the sheet. Don't have a scanner but last time I just took a photo of it and down loaded it from my camera.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

LOWET said:


> Thanks for the welcome to the F.I. Family. I will pick up my car today around 12 noon or so. I actually thought that the numbers seemed a little low to me but the shop owner explained to me that these are corrected numbers and when he enters data in to the computer prior to a dyno run he will log in a GTO as a 4250 LB car including driver. I was never a fan of corrected numbers. I just want to know what my car made that day in those conditions.
> 
> My 393/429 numbers were non corrected. The corrected numbers were
> 368/401 in 2007. So I actually gained aprox 132 RWHP and 100 RWTQ. I will post both corrected and non corrected numbers when I get my sheets. This dyno is very stingy. Last year at their anual Dyno Day they were able to compare a few cars that were on a Dyno Jet and then went on the Mustang Dyno. *One Super charged LS2 GTO with heads made 615 Hp on a Dyno Jet two days earlier made 510 on their Mustang*.
> ...


He loss 105 hp? That's a tad over 17% loss. Pretty hard to believe that one. 

I never understood why tuners gave uncorrected numbers. 

Do you have a cam?


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> He loss 105 hp? That's a tad over 17% loss. Pretty hard to believe that one.
> 
> I never understood why tuners gave uncorrected numbers.
> 
> Do you have a cam?


I don't even know why tuners would give you a set of corrected and uncorrected numbers. For me, all I want to know is what my car made on that day under those conditions. The 1st time my car ever went on a Dyno it was a dyno jet. The second time it went on a Mustang Dyno and there was around a 45 HP difference in numbers. The Dyno Jet read the higher ones. Even though I am 60 years old I am very new to the world of cars on a Dyno. In my racing days [ 60s to mid 80s ] the most I could get to was an engine dyno
[ If I was lucky ]

This Corrected vs Non Corrected is all new to me and I don't fully understand it

I think this time makes the 3rd or 4th time my car went on a Mustang Dyno . I have to start marking each set of sheets with what was done at that time. Getting a little confused as what was done and when. Yes I do have a cam.
it a Comp Cam custom grind 646/641 270/277 235/240 LSA 113. Don't have a clue why the 1st shop installed such a big cam. It would never run right and they could not even tune it. I ended up at a different shop with a Mustang Dyno and they got it running right and I have been with them ever since. 
Here is some info about my car before the D1 install 



Comp Cam 646/641 270/277 235/240 LSA.113.
#928 Valve springs
PaceSetterLT Headers
Mongillo Mid-pipes with High Flow Cats
Magnaflow Cat-Back
LS2 96mm Typhoon Polished Intake Manifold
Ported & Polished 90mm Throttle-Body
Precision Industries Vigilante 3600 stall Torque Converter
B&M Transmission Cooler
AEM Brute Force CAI
45# EV6 Bosch Fuel Injectors
JBA Sparkplug Wires with Ceramic Heat Sleeves
Omega Non- Linear Thermistor element IAT sensor
Mongillo/TWE Oil Catch-Can
MSD DASH HAWK
Nitto 555R Drag Radials 255/45-18

393 RWHP & 429 RWTQ
400 RWHP & 435 RWTQ after U/D pully install


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice gains, sounds about right. Post pictures, graph, and video. Please don't post pic's of a SEG. I does not matter what dyno your car gets tuned on the gains will be the same, you gained 132RWHP that is right on line for 20hp for every pound of boost. 20hpx7lbs=140hp, don't get wrapped up in the type of dyno because they all measure the same amount of work and rotational force differently. Depends on the tuner he can do a dyno pull in third gear on a manual and still get the same results. Put it to you this way your car got measured on a mustang dyno and you got 500rwtq, thats not enough to move a 3800lb car. Now 600hp at the crank times the final gear mutiplier is 3.42= 2052ft lbs of torque now thats more like it. Either way its just numbers. Congrats!:cheers


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

gm4life said:


> Nice gains, sounds about right. Post pictures, graph, and video. Please don't post pic's of a SIG. I does not matter what dyno your car gets tuned on the gains will be the same, you gained 132RWHP that is right on line for 20hp for every pound of boost. 20hpx7lbs=140hp, don't get wrapped up in the type of dyno because they all measure the same amount of work and rotational force differently. Depends on the tuner he can do a dyno pull in third gear on a manual and still get the same results. Put it to you this way your car got measured on a mustang dyno and you got 500rwtq, thats not enough to move a 3800lb car. Now 600hp at the crank times the final gear mutiplier is 3.42= 2052ft lbs of torque now thats more like it. Either way its just numbers. Congrats!:cheers




Thank you. I think I will be very happy with the car. Will post my sheets if I can. This car has never been to a track but I might take it to one when the shop I use has their annual track day. June 26th


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Procharger was one of my choices, mostly because of the potential, and sound(BOV & scream at idle). Price was another factor I could have got one cheaper than the maggie. I went with the maggie because of the reliability, and street manners. Are you getting one of those race BOV?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

LOWET said:


> I don't even know why tuners would give you a set of corrected and uncorrected numbers. For me, all I want to know is what my car made on that day under those conditions. The 1st time my car ever went on a Dyno it was a dyno jet. The second time it went on a Mustang Dyno and there was around a 45 HP difference in numbers. The Dyno Jet read the higher ones. Even though I am 60 years old I am very new to the world of cars on a Dyno. In my racing days [ 60s to mid 80s ] the most I could get to was an engine dyno
> [ If I was lucky ]
> 
> This Corrected vs Non Corrected is all new to me and I don't fully understand it
> ...


Thanks for sharing. :cheers Enjoy your new monster! arty: You should be rocking like Bill Cosby in my sig.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Thanks for sharing. :cheers Enjoy your new monster! arty: You should be rocking like Bill Cosby in my sig.


Just got home after picking up my car. Now I know why a lot of people are running Forced Induction. This thing is f---in sweet. I looked at a few graphs from a few dyno runs. One run gave a reading of 600 RWTQ and 550+ RWHP. Another one showed some signs of wheel spin. It is running 6 lbs of boost and not the 7 that I thought it was doing.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Yeah, yeah who cares. Where is the VIDEO???? I want to hear that beast run. Is this the most powerful car you've owned now?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

LOWET said:


> Thank you. I think I will be very happy with the car. *Will post my sheets if I can.* This car has never been to a track but I might take it to one when the shop I use has their annual track day. June 26th


Do like I did. Take pictures of the dyno sheet with your digital camera and post the pics that way. Yeah it's cool that you shared your numbers with us but seeing the sheet is cooler. 

The 600rwtq and 550rwhp must have been a spike especially if your tuner safely tuned the car to 500/500 due to the stock bottom end. Good thing nothing let loose.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

gm4life said:


> Procharger was one of my choices, mostly because of the potential, and sound(BOV & scream at idle). Price was another factor I could have got one cheaper than the maggie. I went with the maggie because of the reliability, and street manners. Are you getting one of those race BOV?


What is a race BOV ?


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

gm4life said:


> Yeah, yeah who cares. Where is the VIDEO???? I want to hear that beast run. Is this the most powerful car you've owned now?


This just might be the most powerfull car I even owned. In late 1966 I purchased a 1967 Camaro and shipped it to Baldwin Motion Performance in Long Island and let them do their majic. I ended up with a street car that ran very low 11s and a one time best run of 10.80 @ 128 MPH ? raced at the former Connecticut International Raceway. it closed up around 1985.
here is a picture of that car.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Do like I did. Take pictures of the dyno sheet with your digital camera and post the pics that way. Yeah it's cool that you shared your numbers with us but seeing the sheet is cooler.
> 
> The 600rwtq and 550rwhp must have been a spike especially if your tuner safely tuned the car to 500/500 due to the stock bottom end. Good thing nothing let loose.


I hate to sound dumb but I have two questions.

How do you increase boost on a forced inducted engine ?

What is a speed density tune. I noticed that this was done on my car along with the dyno tune.

P.S. I have a JHP gauge pod with an oil pressure and amp gauge installed. I am selling it if you know of anyone who would like to buy it.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

LOWET said:


> I hate to sound dumb but I have two questions.
> 
> *1.* How do you increase boost on a forced inducted engine ?
> 
> ...


1. Smaller front blower pulley is the most cost effective way IMO. I paid $100 for my first smaller pulley and I got a 28 rwhp and 30rwtq increase. Went from 5.53 psi to 8 psi. Not bad for $100 + $200 for the tune huh? I'm not sure how much a pulley would be for your D1 but you'll come out a lot cheaper than I did since you have free lifetime tunes.

2. Speed density tunes are normally done when the MAF sensor is removed. *svede1212* knows quite a bit about this so you may want to hit him up for more details. Your MAF isn't maxxed out is it?


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> 1. Smaller front blower pulley is the most cost effective way IMO. I paid $100 for my first smaller pulley and I got a 28 rwhp and 30rwtq increase. Went from 5.53 psi to 8 psi. Not bad for $100 + $200 for the tune huh? I'm not sure how much a pulley would be for your D1 but you'll come out a lot cheaper than I did since you have free lifetime tunes.
> 
> 2. Speed density tunes are normally done when the MAF sensor is removed. *svede1212* knows quite a bit about this so you may want to hit him up for more details. Your MAF isn't maxxed out is it?


Thanks for the information. Was curious as to how boost was increased in case I ever want to bump it up a little.

The shop owner did not tell me if my MAF was maxed out but he did say if it was he would install a larger one. I don't know if mine was removed. Will have to check it out this morning.

Thanks again

JOHN


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

LOWET said:


> What is a race BOV ?


One of these:






It replaces the stock surge valve with a open blow of valve. Just for the cool factor, yours is working fine. They tend to make a hissing sound some make a rattlesnake sound when you let off the throttle.


LOWET said:


> This just might be the most powerfull car I even owned. In late 1966 I purchased a 1967 Camaro and shipped it to Baldwin Motion Performance in Long Island and let them do their majic. I ended up with a street car that ran very low 11s and a one time best run of 10.80 @ 128 MPH ? raced at the former Connecticut International Raceway. it closed up around 1985.
> here is a picture of that car.


:cool


LOWET said:


> I hate to sound dumb but I have two questions.
> 
> How do you increase boost on a forced inducted engine ?
> 
> ...


With the speed density tune your tuning without the MAF, the tune is based off the MAP, other engine perameters. GM went back and forth between SD and MAP back in the day. The Aussies do more of it than we do in the states. Yeah svede1212 is the man to talk to about that.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Had a big surprise today.

It is nice out so I thought I would go outside and clean up the engine bay a little. As I started to apply some polish to the Procharger I noticed a big 
P-1SC on the information plate. Contacted my shop because I thought we were doing a D-1 and on my sales receipt it says D-1 install. I started to think I paid for a D-1 and received a P-1 by mistake.

After a short talk with the owner a previous phone call did enter my mind. They called me several weeks ago and ask if I had any plans of going to bigger cubes or beefing up the bottom end in the future and I said NO.

They did say at that time they wanted to make sure I had a unit that would not over stress my stock bottom end but still give me a nice HP & TQ gain. I thought they were talking about the boost rate.

So under my hood sits a nice shinney P-1 that gave me a aprox 130 HP gain on only 6 PSI. The shop owner told me if I was upset, they would swap it out for the D1. I am very happy with what I have now and will stay with it.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I guess we're not gonna see a dyno sheet. To be honest, I never expected one anyway but I thought I'd try.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> I guess we're not gonna see a dyno sheet. To be honest, I never expected one anyway but I thought I'd try.


Never took the sheet home. Forgot about it when I paid up. Going back there this week to get it. It will be on here


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

LOWET said:


> Never took the sheet home. Forgot about it when I paid up. Going back there this week to get it. It will be on here


That's fine. I just like looking at the sheets to get an idea how the power is delivered on different applications. I try my best to be patient.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> That's fine. I just like looking at the sheets to get an idea how the power is delivered on different applications. I try my best to be patient.


I just picked up my sheets today. Will try to take a picture of them and put them on here. Got a few sheets from corrected and non corrected runs. This corrected sheet shows a nice 530 RWTQ @ a low 3000 RPMs and aprox 490 RWHP and still climbing at 6700 RPMs. Don't know if a cars weight figures into the numbers. On their software they have the GTO at 4250 pounds with driver when they do their testing.

JOHN


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

I took a few pictures today. hard to read the sheets. Going to try something different.

I do have one minor issue with the Procharger. When I am at an idle or just starting to move from a stand still I can sometimes hear a rattle. Almost sounds like a bearing noise coming from the unit. It does not happen all the time. Took it to the shop yesterday so they car hear it. One of their techs took it for a short ride and when he returned he told me that he can also hear it. The checked the oil level in the unit and checked all of my belts. Everything seems fine. He thinks that something might be gently rubbing against something but not sure what it is. He told me if the noise really bothers me they will get the car back in the shop and trace it down.


----------

